# حريم للبيع " مين يشتري " ( نقاش)



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

*اولا عارف ان العنوان مستفز 
وان كل ما هو مؤنث في المنتدي عايز يقتلني علي العنوان ده 

بس ده مش كلامي 
دا كلام واحد سلفي محترم 
ان مفيش حاجه اسمها مساواه بين الرجل والمرأه 
وان المرأه سلعه ممكن الراجل يشتريها 
يعني المرأه في نظرهم 
  " أمه او جاريه "

انا عن نفسيتي معايا قرشين هروح اجيب ست ستات 

سؤالي للبنات والسيدات 
ترضي ان حد يشتريكي 
او حد يقدمك هديه لحد عزيز عليه 
حتي لو كان المبلغ اللي هيتدفع فيكي ميزانيه دوله 
ترضي تقومي بدور السلعه ؟
فما رائيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال يطرح نفسه 
كان معكم 
طلخه ابن تفيده 
من امام رف الحريم كارفور المعادي 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2011)

*انا خلاص اعتزلت الحريم 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا خلاص اعتزلت الحريم
> *


*متقدررررررررررش :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 مايو 2011)

*ايه الجديد يعنى ؟

الاسلام  كرم المرأة على أكمل وجه 
هو أكل ولا بحلقه ههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 مايو 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااانهااار اسووود
العنوان غلط وكماااان الاسئله سووده
ارضى اييييييييه 
وميزانية اييييييييييييييييييه
ما تقلب السؤاللللل:ranting:
وقوولي رئيك او احساسك تعرف ردي
قال ميزانيه قاااال
هااتلي السلفي اللي فلسف كده وانا اخليه يحرم يفلسف
جاتو  داهيه   تاخدو وتاخد اللي زييه

ومفيش شكرا يا طلخه ابن تفيده ع الموضووع:t32:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه الجديد يعنى ؟
> 
> الاسلام  كرم المرأة على أكمل وجه
> هو أكل ولا بحلقه ههههه
> *​


*هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين :yahoo:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

*هههههه موضوع ظريف ياعياد شدنى العنوان 
سلام
*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

ما تخليهم 5 ستات يا عم الحج احسن يتحسدوا ويتنظروا وتاخدهم نص عمر
يحضرني سؤال
انت متخيل ان في بنت هتدخل تقولك اه انا موافقة يحصل معايا كده ؟
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااانهااار اسووود
> العنوان غلط وكماااان الاسئله سووده
> ارضى اييييييييه
> وميزانية اييييييييييييييييييه
> ...


*يبقي مفيش العفو هههههههههههههه
وانا كمان مرضاش علي فكره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه موضوع ظريف ياعياد شدنى العنوان
> سلام
> *


*طيب بما ان الموضوع شدك 
ما تمدي ايدك معانا وتقولي رائيك 
ولا انتي مخصمانا ولا ايه ؟
سلام يا باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما تخليهم 5 ستات يا عم الحج احسن يتحسدوا ويتنظروا وتاخدهم نص عمر
> يحضرني سؤال
> انت متخيل ان في بنت هتدخل تقولك اه انا موافقة يحصل معايا كده ؟
> ​


*لا 6 كويسين 
لا طبعا
انا مستغرب بس علي التفكير اللي الناس دي بتفكره 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طيب بما ان الموضوع شدك
> ما تمدي ايدك معانا وتقولي رائيك
> ولا انتي مخصمانا ولا ايه ؟
> سلام يا باشا
> *​



*لا مش مخاصمة حد طبعا ,بس انت عارف 
سلام
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا مش مخاصمة حد طبعا ,بس انت عارف
> سلام
> *


*يا ستي ربنا يدبرها
وترجعي زي الاول 
وساعتها هكون :yahoo:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا 6 كويسين
> لا طبعا
> انا مستغرب بس علي التفكير اللي الناس دي بتفكره
> *​




يابني الجماعة دوله دماغهم عالية اوي
وتحس انهم بيكلفوها مخصوص علشان يطلعوا الابداعات دي
بذمتك حد ياخد عليهم ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني الجماعة دوله دماغهم عالية اوي
> وتحس انهم بيكلفوها مخصوص علشان يطلعوا الابداعات دي
> بذمتك حد ياخد عليهم ؟​


*الناس دي واعيه علي فكره
بس كل ده علشان تفتحي جرنال تلاقي اغلب العناوين عنهم 
والاخبار تبقي بتاعتهم 
وندوات وتحريمات 
وهجمات وفتواي 
من الاخر عايزينك تنامي تحلمي بيهم 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الناس دي واعيه علي فكره
> بس كل ده علشان تفتحي جرنال تلاقي اغلب العناوين عنهم
> والاخبار تبقي بتاعتهم
> وندوات وتحريمات
> ...



يا فرحتهم بخيبتهم
بيلفتوا الانظار بهبلهم وجنونهم
كمان لو هما عايزينا نعمل كده فعلا
يبقي احنا المفروض مش نوصلهم للي عايزينه
صدقني دوله اقل من اننا نتكلم عنهم​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

صح اقولك علي حاجة
مش دوله عايزين الستات يتباعوا وبيحللوا كده
دوله بيحللوا لنفسهم انهم يشتروا ويبيعوا في اي بنت الا اللي يخصوهم
يعني تيجي عند امه او اخواته ويقولك لا
الغاية تبرر الوسيلة
والغاية من الموضوع ده معروف اوي​


----------



## تيمو (28 مايو 2011)

ماعنديش مانع تيجي بنت تدفع فيي مهر أو حتى أو حتى تنكتين زيت زيتون مش مهم, المهم يعني تقعدني بالبيت وتصرف علي وتعطيني المصروف ‏ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (28 مايو 2011)

*حلو الكلام 
قال حريم للبيع قال 

طيب في رجال للبيع ولا إيه هههههههههههههه 
طيب نيجي للجد إحم إحم 

يعني يا عياد الكلام دا مش جديد علينا 
أساسا فكرة المهر و المقدم و المأخر عندهم أكبر دليل على إنه المرأة في الإسلام مجرد سلعة 
يجي الرجل يتزوجها و بالمقابل بيدفع لأهلها سعرها !!

مرررسي للموضوع عياد  ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا فرحتهم بخيبتهم
> بيلفتوا الانظار بهبلهم وجنونهم
> كمان لو هما عايزينا نعمل كده فعلا
> يبقي احنا المفروض مش نوصلهم للي عايزينه
> صدقني دوله اقل من اننا نتكلم عنهم​


*صدقتي في انهم هبل ومجانين 
احنا مش بنوصل افكارهم 
احنا كده بنفضحها :dance:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صح اقولك علي حاجة
> مش دوله عايزين الستات يتباعوا وبيحللوا كده
> دوله بيحللوا لنفسهم انهم يشتروا ويبيعوا في اي بنت الا اللي يخصوهم
> يعني تيجي عند امه او اخواته ويقولك لا
> ...


*بالظبط 
يعني يقول ومينفزش 
دا اكل عيش يا خالتي 
ومين قال اصلاه انهم بيعملوا بكلامهم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ماعنديش مانع تيجي بنت تدفع فيي مهر أو حتى أو حتى تنكتين زيت زيتون مش مهم, المهم يعني تقعدني بالبيت وتصرف علي وتعطيني المصروف ‏ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*الموضوع ده لشراء السيدات يا ميتو 
اول ما ينزل الاوبشن بتاع الرجاله هبلغك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حلو الكلام
> قال حريم للبيع قال
> 
> طيب في رجال للبيع ولا إيه هههههههههههههه
> ...


*لا يا باشا 
الرجاله لسه شويه عليهم 
بس احتمال في الثوره اللي جايه الست تتقلبي 
وتبقي ست السيد وهي اللي تشتري ساعتها 

هما من زمان بيحقروا المرأه
ميرسي يا باشا 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2011)

علي حسب الاسعار يا عياد

لو في متناول اليد انا معنديش مانع نشتري

انما شغل السوق السوداء ده بيبقي شغله مضروب ههههههه

يقال ان قبيلة البطش لديها نساء جميلات فهي بنا ناخذ الناقة ونتسوق جميعا


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا ستي ربنا يدبرها
> وترجعي زي الاول
> وساعتها هكون :yahoo:
> *​



*حاضر ......*


----------



## ارووجة (29 مايو 2011)

المهر؟؟
طبعا لا المرأة مش سلعة ...وارفض هالشي كليا....
بالنسبالي العقل و الحب والمشاعر اغلى بكتير من فلوس كل الدنيا...
وبما ان الحب والمشاعر نادر هالايام....ومعروف الشي النادر دايما اغلى
شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 مايو 2011)

هي دي عمايل ابن أمنة ف البشر وعقولهم
ـــ

الحريم بياعين
بس مش للبيع

ـــ


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا خلاص اعتزلت الحريم
> *



جايلك قريب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> علي حسب الاسعار يا عياد
> 
> لو في متناول اليد انا معنديش مانع نشتري
> 
> ...


*الاسعار حسب جوده البضاعه يا عمنا 
يعني شغل امبابه وبولاق اسعاره معقوله 
انما شغل مدينه نصر والمعادي فغالي حبتين 
ومتقلقش من السوق السوده في حسيب هيراقب الموضوع ده 

واوعي تصدق اللي بيتقال عن قبيله البطش دي 
دول كلهم غفر متنكرين في زي نساء 
القبيله اللي جنبيهم احلي 
ههههههههههههههههه نورت يا حج 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاضر ......*


*حضرلك الخير والعدل .... :flowers:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> المهر؟؟
> طبعا لا المرأة مش سلعة ...وارفض هالشي كليا....
> بالنسبالي العقل و الحب والمشاعر اغلى بكتير من فلوس كل الدنيا...
> وبما ان الحب والمشاعر نادر هالايام....ومعروف الشي النادر دايما اغلى
> شكرا عالموضوع


*حب ايه ومشاعر مين 
بيقولك دول ناس عايزين يشتروا المرأه 
تقولي حب 
هذا فسق والعياز بالله ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر نورتي الموضوع :flowers: 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هي دي عمايل ابن أمنة ف البشر وعقولهم
> ـــ
> 
> الحريم بياعين
> ...



*هؤلك زي ما قولتها لمينا 
متقدرررررررررررش
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *حضرلك الخير والعدل .... :flowers:
> *​



*يعنى ايه عدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى ايه عدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



عدل يعني نصيب
نفرح بيكي يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عدل يعني نصيب
> نفرح بيكي يعني



*ااااااااه هههه اصل انا افتكرتها العدل justice يعنى 
فقولت عدل فى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟

طيب ميرسى 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ااااااااه هههه اصل انا افتكرتها العدل justice يعنى
> فقولت عدل فى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟
> 
> طيب ميرسى
> *



العفش^_^
ايه رائيك في الموضوع


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (29 مايو 2011)

ههههههه بص يا عياد كويس اوي ان فى بنات ردوا عليك اصلا يعني الموضوع مستفز صراحة وبيعبر عن مدي تخلف ورجعية وحيوانية صاحب الفتوي دي ( الحويني ) دا العادي لان الاسلام اساسا قايم على ان المراة ما هي الا وسيلة لاشباع غريزة الرجل مش اكتر ولا اقل تكبر ولا توحش فى عين ف جوزها يرميها فى اقرب زبالة ويجيب واحدة صغيرة غيرها عشان يتمتع 

قضية خطيرة تعبر عن حاضر مؤلم بشكل مختلف عن الفتوي وهي المراة فى الاسلام ( الى هما عايزين يخلوا مصر زيه ) بشكل او باخر فهو موجود الفكر الحيواني دا فى مصر ودول كتيرة موجود فيها هذا الاسلام 

عياد يعجبني كثيرا ما تطرحه فتفكيرك واقعي ويناقش مشاكل كثيرة فى المجتمع 

الرب يباركك عزيزي ويبارك حياتك


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> العفش^_^
> ايه رائيك في الموضوع



*انا قولتلك حلو الموضوع *


----------



## هالة الحب (29 مايو 2011)

هو فبن الموضوع


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

انا مستغربه موضوعك اللى معروف رده 
ده المفروض يبقى فى المنتدى الترفيهى مش العام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصل فى هم يضحك وهم يبكى 
ويا خوفى لمصر تبقى كده 
لانها لو بقيت تحت شريعه اسلاميه بجد 
تعالى شوف شيوخها بيقولوا ايه فى الموضوع ده 

[YOUTUBE]C0jNeaRhjYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

الفيديو ده برضوا ترفيهى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
===============================

ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا موجود 
ويحمينــــــــــــــــــــا 
ملناش غير ربنا عو اللى يحفظنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ههههههه بص يا عياد كويس اوي ان فى بنات ردوا عليك اصلا يعني الموضوع مستفز صراحة وبيعبر عن مدي تخلف ورجعية وحيوانية صاحب الفتوي دي ( الحويني ) دا العادي لان الاسلام اساسا قايم على ان المراة ما هي الا وسيلة لاشباع غريزة الرجل مش اكتر ولا اقل تكبر ولا توحش فى عين ف جوزها يرميها فى اقرب زبالة ويجيب واحدة صغيرة غيرها عشان يتمتع
> 
> قضية خطيرة تعبر عن حاضر مؤلم بشكل مختلف عن الفتوي وهي المراة فى الاسلام ( الى هما عايزين يخلوا مصر زيه ) بشكل او باخر فهو موجود الفكر الحيواني دا فى مصر ودول كتيرة موجود فيها هذا الاسلام
> 
> ...


* كلامك واقعي وحكي كتير عن الموضوع *
*ميرسي ليك ساجد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا قولتلك حلو الموضوع *


* مش قصدي يا باشا *
*انا قصدي رائيك في القضيه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> هو فبن الموضوع


* احم احم *
*في اول الموضوع هناك *
*نورتي احلي تريزا *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> انا مستغربه موضوعك اللى معروف رده
> ده المفروض يبقى فى المنتدى الترفيهى مش العام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


* دا يروح الترفيهي *
*دلو كان علي سبيل الهزار *
*انما دي كارثه *
*ميرسي يا سوسو*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الفيديو ده برضوا ترفيهى​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ===============================​
> ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا موجود
> ...


* لا صدقيني *
*دا محتاج يتعمله قسم جديد *
*يتسمي قسم الفضايح *
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مايو 2011)

يا بنى دى دعاية ليهم فى الانتخابات

كل الرجالة المسلمين واراهنك المسيحين كمان ههههههههههه

هينتخبوهم لو ده برنامجهم هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى دى دعاية ليهم فى الانتخابات
> 
> كل الرجالة المسلمين واراهنك المسيحين كمان ههههههههههه
> 
> هينتخبوهم لو ده برنامجهم هههههههههههه


*وانا اولهم علي فكره 
وبحوش من دلوقتي :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

يغلق مراعاة  لشعور كل انثي
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يغلق مراعاة  لشعور كل انثي
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


*هي فين الانثي دي يا حجه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا قمر
*​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى دى دعاية ليهم فى الانتخابات
> 
> كل الرجالة المسلمين واراهنك المسيحين كمان ههههههههههه
> 
> هينتخبوهم لو ده برنامجهم هههههههههههه


 

رحمتك يا رب 
وانت رايك ايه يا تاسونى 
المفروض نقيم عليهم الحد حسب قوانينا 
ايه رإيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

معدش ليا في الحريم خلاص
معلش جيت انت متاخر شوية


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هي فين الانثي دي يا حجه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتي يا قمر
> *​



هرد عليك بمقولة كنت قريتها
انا مش فاكراها اوي
بس مضمونها
مش تزعل لو حد مش عرف قيمتك لان لو الاعمي مسك جوهرة مش هيعرف قيمتها
هاهاهاهاهاها​


----------



## sony_33 (29 مايو 2011)

*يا ررررررررررررررررررررررريت
فين ايام هارون
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * مش قصدي يا باشا *
> *انا قصدي رائيك في القضيه*​



*لا ياعياد انا مش بقول رأيى تانى خلاص 
سلام 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> رحمتك يا رب
> وانت رايك ايه يا تاسونى
> المفروض نقيم عليهم الحد حسب قوانينا
> ايه رإيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لا قيمي عليهم الاتنين علشان الحد اجازه :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> معدش ليا في الحريم خلاص
> معلش جيت انت متاخر شوية


*احسنت ينبي
نورت يا رامي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هرد عليك بمقولة كنت قريتها
> انا مش فاكراها اوي
> بس مضمونها
> مش تزعل لو حد مش عرف قيمتك لان لو الاعمي مسك جوهرة مش هيعرف قيمتها
> هاهاهاهاهاها​


*يا باشا ومين قال اني اعمي 
بس بهزر معاكي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا ررررررررررررررررررررررريت
> فين ايام هارون
> هههههههههههههه*​


*هارون مين يا عم الحج 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ياعياد انا مش بقول رأيى تانى خلاص
> سلام
> *


*ربنا يدبرها يا غاليه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## MATTEW (30 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا خلاص اعتزلت الحريم
> *



*عيب ياد انت هتكفر ولا ايه *


----------



## MATTEW (30 مايو 2011)

*بصراحه انا هنبسط جدا من الموضوع ده بس لما اجيب فلوس الاول *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

MATTEW قال:


> *بصراحه انا هنبسط جدا من الموضوع ده بس لما اجيب فلوس الاول *


*كلنا هنتبسط بالموضوع  ده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسي ماسيو 
*​


----------



## MATTEW (30 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *كلنا هنتبسط بالموضوع  ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ماسيو
> *​



*فكرتني بعادل امام دحنا هناخد بوس هههههههههههههه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

MATTEW قال:


> *فكرتني بعادل امام دحنا هناخد بوس هههههههههههههه *


*لا مش للدرجه دي يا عمنا *
*وبس بقي علشان الرقابه *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2011)

*فيه ردود استفزتنى ,اقول رأيى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

الاسلام ظلم المراة وحقر من وضعها وجعلها اقل شىء فى الدنيا احتقار وذل ومهانة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فيه ردود استفزتنى ,اقول رأيى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



قولي يا باشا


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> قولي يا باشا



*للاسف مش ينفع ياعياد 
سلام 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *للاسف مش ينفع ياعياد
> سلام
> *


*لا ينفع 
انتي كده بتحبسي ارائك وده غلط عليكي

وانا تقريبا عارف ايه اللي مزعلك من بعض الردود 
بس صدقيني دا كله من باب الفكاهه 
لاني اصلا في بدايه الامر مكنتش عارف احط المضوع في الفكاهي ولا في العام 
وانا واحد من ضمن الناس 
لو قبلت اني انزل اشتري واحده 
مش هقبل ان حد يجي يشتري امي او اختي 
دا في حد ذاته تناق واكيد كل شخص محترم هيرفضه 
فاكيد كل الكلام اللي زعلك 
كان هزار 
ربنا معاكي :flowers:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2011)

*انا مفيش حاجة زعلتنى ,ولا اى ردود زعلتنى ,انا عارفة انها كلها هزار اكيد 
مفيش شخص مسيحى عاقل هيقول الكلام ده ويرضى بيه 
انا كمان كنت ههزر ولما قولت استفزتنى كنت اقصد استفزتنى بهزار مش بجد 
سلام 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مفيش حاجة زعلتنى ,ولا اى ردود زعلتنى ,انا عارفة انها كلها هزار اكيد
> مفيش شخص مسيحى عاقل هيقول الكلام ده ويرضى بيه
> انا كمان كنت ههزر ولما قولت استفزتنى كنت اقصد استفزتنى بهزار مش بجد
> سلام
> *



*يعني الاستفزاز طلع كده وكده 
يا خساره 
كان نفسي يبقي بجد 
يلا خيرها في غيرها 
تتعوض ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> 
> بس ده مش كلامي
> دا كلام واحد سلفي محترم
> ...



*هذا الشئ اللى قال هذا الكلام يتم تحنيط الديناصور وارساله الى معاملنا فى لندن للكشف عن خلايا مخه هل هى خلايا مخ بشرية 
ام جلدة حنفية مصدية ثم يتم ارساله للصحراء لمدة 355373839330 سنة ,بس 

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الشرا ,فده مش سؤال ياعياد مفيش واحدة ممكن ترضى بحاجة زى كده 
تمت الفتوى 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هذا الشئ اللى قال هذا الكلام يتم تحنيط الديناصور وارساله الى معاملنا فى لندن للكشف عن خلايا مخه هل هى خلايا مخ بشرية
> ام جلدة حنفية مصدية ثم يتم ارساله للصحراء لمدة 355373839330 سنة ,بس
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الشرا ,فده مش سؤال ياعياد مفيش واحدة ممكن ترضى بحاجة زى كده
> ...



*ولا هينفعوا معاه دول
355373839330 سنة 

دا محتاج قدهم 20 مره 
يرسي اخت نانسي 
ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويكثر من فتاويكي
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

* يا استاذ طلخه ابن تفيده 
من امام رف الحريم كارفور المعادي(حلوة دي)
حضرتك بتحكي في اية محضرتك بتقول اللي قال 
الكلام دا واحد سلفي يعني معروف لان المراة عندهم عورة
لكن رايي انا لا لا لا طبعا مستحيل لو كان فلوس العالم كلها 
مستحيل ابيع نفسي
وبجد ميرسي كتييييييير علي الموضوع الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> * يا استاذ طلخه ابن تفيده
> من امام رف الحريم كارفور المعادي(حلوة دي)
> حضرتك بتحكي في اية محضرتك بتقول اللي قال
> الكلام دا واحد سلفي يعني معروف لان المراة عندهم عورة
> ...



*ميرسي بنت الكنيسه علي مشاركتك اللطيفه 
ان كنت متاكد ان مفيش واحده هتوافق بالوضع ده 
مهما كان الثمن
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

*ها اخبار البيع ايه يا عياد
حد رضي ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ها اخبار البيع ايه يا عياد
> حد رضي ؟؟؟؟
> *


*هو في عروض كبيره جدا من المشترين 
اما البائعين فا بيشاورا عقلهم لسه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هو في عروض كبيره جدا من المشترين
> اما البائعين فا بيشاورا عقلهم لسه
> *​



*:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
للي بيشاورو عقلهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
> للي بيشاورو عقلهم*


*ده هو انتي مش بتشاوري عقلك  :blush2:
*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حلو الكلام ​*
> *قال حريم للبيع قال *​
> *طيب في رجال للبيع ولا إيه هههههههههههههه *
> *طيب نيجي للجد إحم إحم *​
> ...


 
بقا أنا كمسلمة بقول لاهلى تغوووووووووور الفلوس والماديات الهاى .. لو يجينى انسان طيب خلوق ارتضيه ! .. واتاريه البيه بيدور على شوية فلوس يشترينى بيهاااااااا وأسفاااااااااه وخيبتاااااااااااه عليهم .. قال سلفين قال !!!!!!!!!!

ليك حق يا عياد " دست عالجرح " .. بس ماشى تهريج... .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> بقا أنا كمسلمة بقول لاهلى تغوووووووووور الفلوس والماديات الهاى .. لو يجينى انسان طيب خلوق ارتضيه ! .. واتاريه البيه بيدور على شوية فلوس يشترينى بيهاااااااا وأسفاااااااااه وخيبتاااااااااااه عليهم .. قال سلفين قال !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ليك حق يا عياد " دست عالجرح " .. بس ماشى تهريج... .



*ميرسي نرمين نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الصريحه

بس انا مفهمتش الجزء بتاع " بس ماشي تهريج ؟"

ممكن توضيح اكتر 
*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يونيو 2011)

يعنى انت حابب تستفز البنات عشان يردوا .. شكل مشاكسة منك ليهم .. بس انا مشاركته مختلفة لانها ضحك من معاناة ع كل حال لاتشغل بالك .. الله يعوض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> يعنى انت حابب تستفز البنات عشان يردوا .. شكل مشاكسة منك ليهم .. بس انا مشاركته مختلفة لانها ضحك من معاناة ع كل حال لاتشغل بالك .. الله يعوض



*بصي يا نرمين 
في مثل بيقول هم يضحك وهم يبكي ويجيب الهم 
انا بناقش المشكله دي لانها للاسف امر واقع 
وبما اننا بنشوف كل يوم في الشارع اللي بيوجع قلبنا ويحرق دمنا 
حبيت اناقش المشكله بشيئ من المرح علشان ميبقاش الغم بره وجوه 

وبالنسبه لتجربتك الشخصيه 
سيدنا البابا كيرلس قال 
" ثق ان الذي اختار لك اول الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه " 
معني الكلام ده 
ان مهما الامر ضاق بيكي 
ربنا مش ناسيكي 
خلي املك فيه كبير
وكله للخير 
*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (6 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بصي يا نرمين *
> ​
> *بالنسبه لتجربتك الشخصيه *
> *سيدنا البابا كيرلس قال *
> ...


 
*الله .. اد ايه ابهجتنى وأثلجت صدرى بذكرك لهذه الكلمات المختصرة والشافية والشفافة فى أن واحد*

*الله يعينك ع محبة المبغضين ويريك كل خير فى نفسك ومن هم من حولك أمين .،:new8::new8:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2011)

لدى المسيح قال:


> *الله .. اد ايه ابهجتنى وأثلجت صدرى بذكرك لهذه الكلمات المختصرة والشافية والشفافة فى أن واحد*
> 
> *الله يعينك ع محبة المبغضين ويريك كل خير فى نفسك ومن هم من حولك أمين .،:new8::new8:*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب وينور طريقك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ها يا جدعان تخفيضات اخر السنه 
حد عايز يشتري قبل ما نقفل ؟
*​


----------

